
Show HN: Bookup App - location-based print book swapping - grpatten
http://www.bookupapp.com/
======
pigeons
I can't try it to offer any feedback, because it looks like its only for Apple
machines, but it reminds me of
[http://www.bookcrossing.com/](http://www.bookcrossing.com/)

